# Test your typing skills



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

By catching spiders (turn speakers down low, this one has a LOUD introduction).

or by chasing ghosts! (best to turn speakers low)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> By catching spiders (turn speakers down low, this one has a LOUD introduction).
> 
> or by chasing ghosts! (best to turn speakers low)


It is safe I presume?


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

You have been warned "Do not click onto unknown links"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> You have been warned "Do not click onto unknown links"


i did it once, it took a brutal shut down of my pc to shut it up, eves time it ask: are you sure with a tiny ball I believe, hopeless.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> It is safe I presume?


Well I am on Linux Operating System, but I don't think it is a bad site. It is www.learninggamesforkids.com. Click Keyboarding Games in left column, then select Arachnic Falls or The Typing of the Ghosts, which are the games posted above.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Pugg said:


> i did it once, it took a brutal shut down of my pc to shut it up, eves time it ask: are you sure with a tiny ball I believe, hopeless.


So is this just a prank?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Granate said:


> So is this just a prank?


I am not going there, like I said, I had a joke once and although I have very good safety system I ma not going to try it.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I have tried it and it is perfectlyyyyyyyyyyyyyy safeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.................................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry, this is a flash-based game that requires Adobe Flash Player.Guess it was my lucky day


----------

